# Sun 60v battery question



## kennybobby (Aug 10, 2012)

The BMS is not likely to work with cells missing. Most BMS units monitor the voltage of each cell and will cause a fault condition and shut OFF the pack contactors or FETs.


----------



## dcbusman (Aug 13, 2013)

Thanks, I thought as much. Do you know the correct name of these cells so I can search


----------



## floydr (Jun 21, 2021)

The cells are pouch cells they come in many sizes and all of the lithium ion battery chemistries.
Later floyd


----------



## dcbusman (Aug 13, 2013)

I can't find a replacement cell so can someone point me in the right direction for an 18s BMS if that even exists


----------



## floydr (Jun 21, 2021)

Look on ebay Ant smart bms is one that will do any chemistry of cells of most any series 8s- 20s max or 24s max. There are other BMS's that can handle varying number of cells.
Later floyd


----------



## brian_ (Feb 7, 2017)

dcbusman said:


> Do you know the correct name of these cells so I can search
> View attachment 130546
> View attachment 130544


As floyd said, they're pouch cells... but you need a lot more information than that to find a suitable match. At the very least, the same electrode chemistry and the same capacity (in amp-hours). Getting a BMS to work with the battery that you have seems like a better idea to me.


----------

